# It happenned before the World ended....



## NdNoviceHlp (Dec 19, 2012)

After all these years on the Board, finally someone Likes me. According to the PM, it doesn't matter what happens on Dec 21 (aka THIS FRIDAY)....someone Likes me. Whatever that means? Just wondered if anyone else had any happiness to share on the topic before it's over? HO HO DAVE


----------



## BiocideJ (Dec 20, 2012)

All I can say is...
If computer programmers in the late 1900's couldn't have the foresight to extend their calendars to the year 2000, how concerned should we really be that the Mayan's in 500BC didn't have the foresight to extend their calendars past 2012!

And as an aside, I think it is much more likely that the world will end when we least expect it.


----------

